
Can You Hear It? The Cicadas Are Back - tintinnabula
http://daily.jstor.org/cicadas-are-back/
======
11thEarlOfMar
My recollection is of the cat eating them and a neighbor kid chasing them with
a tennis racket. The noise isn't really deafening, but it is loud enough to
make it impossible to sleep with windows open.

And there are rare years where both the 13 and 17 types happen together. That
must be an experience.

~~~
jacquesm
I've seen them cover a gas station (entirely) in Northern Canada. Quite a
sight. Impossible to get in/out of the car without picking up a few hundred of
them. You couldn't walk without crushing them, they'd cover you in a few
seconds. Nightmare territory. I never expected to have to use the wipers in
order to see where I'm going because of insects.

This happened just south of Sudbury, it was a relatively local phenomenon,
which surprised me, I always thought it was supposed to happen for 100's of
kilometers but that wasn't the case. Still, the damage to the crops must have
been unbelievable.

------
mchahn
I've read that there are cicadas with a period of over a hundred years. I
wonder how they were discovered.

Also... When Bob Dylan got an honorary degree at princeton, the cicada's were
out in full force. He wrote a song about it.

